# My horse is bored!



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

have u done lots of groundwork?? grouundwork builds up a relationship very quickly. i recommend a rope halter for it. also try riding her bareback, in and out. it requires alot of trust between horse and rider. and if the bareback goes well then u could even try bareback without a halter or bridle or any tack on!! it is fun and most horses seem to enjoy it!


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lunging can be fun too. I'd look into the chris irwin games to find something fun. I'm guessing that you just ride to ride and don't show? But it doesn't mean u can't practice things like a trail course (back up in an L shape) or take ur barrels outside and try them out there. Good luck


----------



## Tawny (Sep 20, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> have u done lots of groundwork?? grouundwork builds up a relationship very quickly. i recommend a rope halter for it. also try riding her bareback, in and out. it requires alot of trust between horse and rider. and if the bareback goes well then u could even try bareback without a halter or bridle or any tack on!! it is fun and most horses seem to enjoy it!


I like bareback ok, but I can't seem to get my balance. I don't know if it's just practice or what. It's probably practice. And the last time I was riding bareback I fell off on the road and scraped myself all up. So I'm scared. And I don't really trust her since she's so headstrong!


----------



## Tawny (Sep 20, 2009)

Flyinghigh12 said:


> Lunging can be fun too. I'd look into the chris irwin games to find something fun. I'm guessing that you just ride to ride and don't show? But it doesn't mean u can't practice things like a trail course (back up in an L shape) or take ur barrels outside and try them out there. Good luck


Yes I want to get into barrel competitions but I can't take her anywhere because of her trailer problem! We do have a trail course. It's pretty small but I could work on that. Thanks!
The problem with taking barrels out is that our land isn't smooth since we're in the mountains. Gopher holes are a big problem and we have to be really careful!


----------

